

Yunduan, Application Virtualization Store for Windows - liuliu
http://translate.google.com/translate?prev=hp&hl=en&u=http://www.yunduan.cn/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_swbox%26task%3Dtechn&sl=auto&tl=en

======
liuliu
For those who confused by auto-translate:

Yunduan(Softcloud) is a virtualization layer for applications on Windows.
Basically, it is a shadow system but have a projection in real system which
enables that the software managed by Yunduan can interact with software
managed by real system.

This kind design make the software installed by Yunduan highly portable. You
can hide/activate/uninstall/reinstall with one click and almost instant.
However, the software installed by Yunduan have to downloaded from Yuduan
manager throw P2P method (like an app store).

